# Falling pics from work



## Burvol (Jun 26, 2008)

I finally had a camera with me at work today. We're finishing up a small corner of a unit in the pictures, then will be moving across to the other side where there is some really nice, hammer Dougs. Quite a few 40" plus and a few around four foot. I'll take pics when I can, but that's not always the case. Hope you enjoy. 

Tall, slick, Doug Fir on the West side...every faller's favorite timber to cut. 






Most stuff is around 22-34" with three longs and a few with shorts. Roughly 140-175 feet tall overall. Nice 45 to 60 year old timber. 





Starting a face 




Starting the back cut





This one's on the unit boundry, no where to put it but out, got leave trees dwon the sides, and I don't want to jack up my lead. Damn wedges, the wind is starting to pick up too. 





Got her double jacked, and there she goes.





My Dad, the guy who taught me how to cut, and he's a pretty fun guy to boot


----------



## slowp (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice pictures. And then the sky opened up and the weather returned to drizzle, right?
Right? It did, I'm sure. Real nice pictures!


----------



## Burvol (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Slowp, I should have said, I can't believe it. The sun was out! This has been the coldest, wetest spring I can remember...seriously.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 26, 2008)

*385*

I have the same dawgs on my 385.........nice work....nice fir.....


----------



## RPM (Jun 27, 2008)

_"Most stuff is around 22-34" with three longs and a few with shorts. Roughly 140-175 feet tall overall. Nice 45 to 60 year old timber". _


Nice......! Can't beat the PNW for growing trees. Theres your sustainable cut - I like it!


Logit , plant it, log it again ....and again......:greenchainsaw:


----------



## clearance (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice pics, good falling. I see you have a 394 or 5 but that saw your dad has is a bit before my time, what is it?


----------



## mile9socounty (Jun 27, 2008)

clearance said:


> Nice pics, good falling. I see you have a 394 or 5 but that saw your dad has is a bit before my time, what is it?



I looks like either a Partner or a Pioneer/Partner series. Very nice pictures man. It's always nice to see some clear blue sky up through the Dougs. Keep them coming!


----------



## Burvol (Jun 27, 2008)

clearance said:


> Nice pics, good falling. I see you have a 394 or 5 but that saw your dad has is a bit before my time, what is it?



Miles9county was right, it's a Pioneer (turned Poulan or whatever happened) 655 Pro one of the last 10 that came off the line before the plant closed in 1995, 100cc Ball Breaker of a torquey sucker. Chainspeed is a tad slow but the torque will blow your head off. I actually love that saw for stumping, stumps harder than anything until you hit the 088 range.


----------



## Burvol (Jun 27, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Miles9county was right, it's a Pioneer (turned Poulan or whatever happened) 655 Pro one of the last 10 that came off the line before the plant closed in 1995, 100cc Ball Breaker of a torquey sucker. Chainspeed is a tad slow but the torque will blow your head off. I actually love that saw for stumping, stumps harder than anything until you hit the 088 range.



Wait a minute...I fell for it! Ha! you know what it is, hell you probably ran one for years, being a Canuck and all. I think they started in Canada, right?


----------



## Ed*L (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome pics!

Thanks for posting!

Hopefully you can get some when you get into the bigger timber.

Ed


----------



## Bushler (Jun 27, 2008)

You're going to be spoiled rotten cutting that flat ground. Cool pics. Like how you used a bore cut to finish your face and keep a low stump.

Hint, wedge pouch and suspenders are your friend.


----------



## clearance (Jun 27, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Wait a minute...I fell for it! Ha! you know what it is, hell you probably ran one for years, being a Canuck and all. I think they started in Canada, right?



No, I didn't know, all I have ever ran is Husky and Stihl. Its all I know.


----------



## Burvol (Jun 27, 2008)

Bushler said:


> You're going to be spoiled rotten cutting that flat ground. Cool pics. Like how you used a bore cut to finish your face and keep a low stump.
> 
> Hint, wedge pouch and suspenders are your friend.



I tried both, can't stand em'. Suspenders make me feel like I can't move right, my uncle never cut with them for 30 years either. Wedge pouches are just something to hang up in brush in my opionion. I tried those too. Big Bill pants have big pockets that can hold four wedges if nescessary. I usually pack three, two tens and a twelve for this size of timber, more or less as needed. As for being spoiled rotten, I spent most of last year in the heart of the Cascades on Cable ground, I actually like it better in some cases. I cut a mixture of both. Gravity is your friend on that really steep ground. There's some uneven and weird laying ground in this sale, but nothing that is cable.
Thanks for the input Bushler, I always listen and respect fallers that have been at it for years. As for the low stumps, I've been trained and beaten into submission to do it. Just natural now. My mentor use to cut a lot of Forest Circus ground, go figure on the low stump!


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 27, 2008)

Cool pics.  Any views around there? Looks kinda flat but it can't stay that way, ah.


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 27, 2008)

these are some nice pics to look at after being on the road the past four days

haven't held a saw in over a week
and your pics push the itch

nice cutting

keep her goin'!


----------



## Bushler (Jun 28, 2008)

The 'spoiled rotten' was a joke. Any cutter that gets some flat once in a while deserves it.

Your Dad looks like a good natured guy. You have something special working there with him.


----------



## Burvol (Jun 28, 2008)

Bushler said:


> The 'spoiled rotten' was a joke. Any cutter that gets some flat once in a while deserves it.
> 
> Your Dad looks like a good natured guy. You have something special working there with him.



Thanks, he's a heck of a good man. Dad expects you to be competent besides hardworking. We never really got along as much (not hate or anything like that, we use to just butt heads) until we started cutting together and trusting eachother's lives together. He's just about my best friend now.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 6, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Thanks Slowp, I should have said, I can't believe it. The sun was out! This has been the coldest, wetest spring I can remember...seriously.



Global warming...


----------



## Fuzly (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the cool pics.

I wish they would show stuff like this on that TV program.


----------



## chainshawman (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice timber, and on FLAT ground !!!!! I am in the north east corner of Washington state and all I get to cut on is ground were a tree saw can not go or if it is to big for it to cut I am jealous for sure!!!! Have any openings for a cutter down your way?


----------



## Zackman1801 (Jul 8, 2008)

Fuzly said:


> Thanks for the cool pics.
> 
> I wish they would show stuff like this on that TV program.



exactly, im not saying that the riggers dont do a hard and dangerous job but you hardly ever see the guys falling trees. almost make you think that all of the trees just magically end up on the ground. although i know some are blown down by wind.


----------



## abohac (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice Pics (put some new chaps on the Christmas list).


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice pics and nice work Burv. Good to see your old man kickin it. I would love to lay those humbolts out on that Fir like you get to.


----------



## pbuehning (Jul 24, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Thanks, he's a heck of a good man. Dad expects you to be competent besides hardworking. We never really got along as much (not hate or anything like that, we use to just butt heads) until we started cutting together and trusting eachother's lives together. He's just about my best friend now.



It took about till I was 40 for my Dad and I to become friends - wish we hadn't wasted so much time when I was younger. Now that he's gone I truly miss him.


----------



## Bushler (Jul 24, 2008)

pbhuning, I think that's pretty normal. When I was 20 my dad was pretty dumb. When I was 30 he seemed to be catching up! By the time I was 40 I realized he had passed me.

I miss him a lot.


----------



## woodfarmer (Jul 24, 2008)

*pioneer*

made here in central ontario, Can. in a little town called peterborough, my first saw. owned by OMC (outboard marine corp.) makers of evinrude and johnson. all gone now, i think the last of the company was bought up by BRP for parts. theres your history lesson for today, now go cut some wood


----------



## tanker (Jul 24, 2008)

pbuehning said:


> It took about till I was 40 for my Dad and I to become friends - wish we hadn't wasted so much time when I was younger. Now that he's gone I truly miss him.



Mine's been gone since 2000.Did'nt waste a lot of time that way since we farmed together but would give just about anything I've got for 10 minutes with him again.Hope my kids and son in laws feel the same about me someday


----------

